# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Máy cnc mach3 bị mất bước trục Y

## chưamuộn

Chào cả nhà

Máy mình hiện để tại Gò Vấp-Sài Gòn.
Máy là loại lắp ráp nhưng không liên lạc được với người bán máy, tình hình là mình chạy biên dạng 2D nhưng khi chạy xong về Home thì bị lệch ở trục Y.
Mình cần sửa chữa để máy chạy chính xác, rất mong có bác thợ nào ở gần qua sửa chữa máy cho mình với.
Số Đt: 0915146327, mình tên là Ngọc.

----------


## khangscc

> Chào cả nhà
> 
> Máy mình hiện để tại Gò Vấp-Sài Gòn.
> Máy là loại lắp ráp nhưng không liên lạc được với người bán máy, tình hình là mình chạy biên dạng 2D nhưng khi chạy xong về Home thì bị lệch ở trục Y.
> Mình cần sửa chữa để máy chạy chính xác, rất mong có bác thợ nào ở gần qua sửa chữa máy cho mình với.
> Số Đt: 0915146327, mình tên là Ngọc.


Máy dạng gì? Mô tả sơ bộ hoặc hình ảnh mới phần nào hình dung chứ nêu chung chung thì bó tay. Đoán sơ bộ: máy router hành trình lớn hơn 600. Khi chạy biên dạng mà vai bị yếu liên kết thì chạy lệch vai ko lệch y mới lạ.

----------


## chưamuộn

> Máy dạng gì? Mô tả sơ bộ hoặc hình ảnh mới phần nào hình dung chứ nêu chung chung thì bó tay. Đoán sơ bộ: máy router hành trình lớn hơn 600. Khi chạy biên dạng mà vai bị yếu liên kết thì chạy lệch vai ko lệch y mới lạ.


Gởi anh hình ảnh của cái máy, nếu cần chụp thêm phần nào thì xin chỉ giáo. Hiện máy cũng đã được nối mát toàn bộ.

Rất mong giúp đỡ, sự thật mình không biết nhiều về máy này.

----------


## chưamuộn

> Gởi anh hình ảnh của cái máy, nếu cần chụp thêm phần nào thì xin chỉ giáo. Hiện máy cũng đã được nối mát toàn bộ.
> 
> Rất mong giúp đỡ, sự thật mình không biết nhiều về máy này.


Thêm thông tin: mình cho máy chạy không tải hoặc tắt/mở Spin thì cũng vậy.

----------


## saudau

Máy của bạn trục Y chạy mấy vitme vậy?

----------


## Bluebird

tủ điện trông gớm quá. Cái card mach3 có tín hiệu 0-10V mà bác ý choi con chiết áp  :Smile: . 
Cho mình hỏi lỗi này mới xảy ra hay trước giờ đã thế. 
Cái ý bạn nói: về Home không chuẩn, hay sản phẩm máy chạy ra không chuẩn?
Mình gợi ý bạn cách để kiểm tra như sau:
B1. Sét Zero ở vị trí thuận lợi, căn sao cho máy còn chạy đc trục Y một khoảng đủ lớn
B2. Cho chạy máy chạy theo chiều Y một đoạn lặp lại. VD 
G0Y0
G0Y1000
....
Sau đó kiểm tra xem nó có bị lệch vị trí zero mà mình set không. Nếu mà lệch đi thì chứng tỏ công suất của step không đủ. Thay Step to hơn. hoặc giảm tốc độ máy chạy đi.

----------


## khangscc

Theo bác ấy mô tả thì em đã kêu bác ấy đẩy thử trục y không tải xem có vướn phần cơ không. Với máy hành trình này thì chạy song mã y thì step đủ chạy với điều kiện phần cơ khí lắp chuẩn ko vướn chổ nào. Lắp ko chuẩn là chắc rồi, nhìn tổng thể như vậy mà bỏ số tiền lớn quá. Mai em có mặt ở sg gần quận 8, bác cho địa chỉ đi tiện em ghé tham quan tí

----------


## Tuấn

Quả gối đỡ vitme ở ảnh cuối bá đạo thật

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cái này song mã Y, chạy step.
Bệnh mất bước hay gặp, config giảm tốc độ trục Y lại sẽ giảm rủi ro.

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em nhìn thấy động cơ truyền động của máy thì em rút ra 1 kết luận là máy không sửa được , nếu có sửa được thì chỉ duy nhất 1 người trên đây làm được đó là solero hohoho , bác ấy sẽ có những chia sẽ chính xác.

cách xử dụng động cơ kiểu này chỉ phù hợp cho điêu khắc thôi chứ không thể chạy 2D chính xác được , 2 trục Z Z thì xài servo , còn double Y thì xài bước siêu cổ .... thôi chắc là thay hết toàn bộ chứ cố quá thành quá cố , nhìn máy thì thấy chưa chạy gì , chỉ mới test thôi mà không thể chỉnh được hoàn chỉnh nên ông gì đó ráp máy đi đâu mất tiêu cho khỏi nhức cái đầu.

Máy gì cỡ nào cũng sửa chữa được nếu biết đúng bệnh , chỉ sợ ung thư mà sức dầu gió thì trớt quớt.

----------


## khangscc

> theo em nhìn thấy động cơ truyền động của máy thì em rút ra 1 kết luận là máy không sửa được , nếu có sửa được thì chỉ duy nhất 1 người trên đây làm được đó là solero hohoho , bác ấy sẽ có những chia sẽ chính xác.
> 
> cách xử dụng động cơ kiểu này chỉ phù hợp cho điêu khắc thôi chứ không thể chạy 2D chính xác được , 2 trục Z Z thì xài servo , còn double Y thì xài bước siêu cổ .... thôi chắc là thay hết toàn bộ chứ cố quá thành quá cố , nhìn máy thì thấy chưa chạy gì , chỉ mới test thôi mà không thể chỉnh được hoàn chỉnh nên ông gì đó ráp máy đi đâu mất tiêu cho khỏi nhức cái đầu.
> 
> Máy gì cỡ nào cũng sửa chữa được nếu biết đúng bệnh , chỉ sợ ung thư mà sức dầu gió thì trớt quớt.


Hài thật, đọc cồm men bác nam mà cười rụng cả răng. Mấy bác biết đc con số polyme làm nên cái máy chắt chết ngất hết. Ông làm máy giờ nghỉ được rồi, năm sau hoặc năm sau nữa mới làm tiếp :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sieunhim

Con máy e làm xài ở nhà nhiều cái còn xài tào lao nhìn con máy muốn ói mà nhìn con máy này thấy đỡ tủi thân, xin lỗi e ném đá chút nhưng bác nào làm con máy này mà bán được cho ngta xong rồi đem con bỏ chợ thế thì chịu (có thể ý e chưa khách quan nhưng túm cái váy lại vẫn ko chấp cmn nhận đc).
Khuyên bác chủ là nên tìm ae trên này những ng có kinh nghiệm xử lý (sửa chữa, thay thế...).
Cac bác có kinh nghiêm cố gắng giúp bác chủ tí.
Ps: Gò vấp cũng gần chỗ e làm, bác nào sửa cho e theo học hỏi với nhé

----------


## khangscc

Mai em lên ngó thử nhé bác chủ, thời gian em báo sau. Ghé học hỏi về làm máy bán coi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng biết giá tiền ra sao , không quan tâm , ít nhất chủ máy có lòng , muốn làm được việc , nhưng không may mắn gặp 1 bác nào đó chưa rõ về cnc , có chút ít kinh nghiệm nên hơi nghiệp dư 1 tí.

việc phối hợp servo và bước không thật sự hiệu quả , ngay cả cùng là step mà cái đời mới đời cũ cũng có chuyện bóp cái đầu rồi  , ngày trước có 1 số máy china chơi kiểu phối hợp servo và bước cho việc điêu khắc , nhưng thật sự có hiệu quả không thì những máy sau này toàn chơi step lai hay hoàn toàn servo chứ không nạc và mỡ này ... tại sao như vậy thì phải đợi cao thủ hiểu rõ nói mới trúng , còn em đoán bừa mắc công dính chưởng.

Máy bác chủ thì phải kiểm tra phần cơ , nếu cơ ok thì xem tiếp phần điện , nhưng xem ra cái phần điện này em nghĩ chắc chắn phải đổi rồi , không phải nó kém mà việc phối hợp như vậy mà chạy 2D là không ổn chút nào.

----------


## solero

Đối với vụ về gốc bị mất tọa độ Y: Đảo dây pulse của Driver trục Y đi. Đang nối chung GND thì đảo thành chung VCC và ngược lại. 
Với vụ phối hợp Step-Servo, nếu tuning tốt, chạy vừa phải thì không bị méo mấy đâu, lấy thước kẹp đo mới thấy  :Big Grin:

----------

linhdt1121, Nam CNC, saudau, sieunhim

----------


## Nam CNC

chú kinh nghiệm đầy mình , turning cũng mất nhiều công sức mà vẫn không triệt để , chưa nói đến khai thác hết công suất...... mà cũng nhận xét 2 cái drive vexta có phải hàng full/half 5 pha đời cổ không ta , chơi với động cơ Mycom nữa , nó không cùng là 1 cặp nên không thể chạy ngon được  và việc mất bước khi chạy tốc độ cao cao là chắc luôn đó.

----------


## saudau

> Đối với vụ về gốc bị mất tọa độ Y: Đảo dây pulse của Driver trục Y đi. Đang nối chung GND thì đảo thành chung VCC và ngược lại. 
> Với vụ phối hợp Step-Servo, nếu tuning tốt, chạy vừa phải thì không bị méo mấy đâu, lấy thước kẹp đo mới thấy


Cái này cho mình hỏi ngoài lề bác Kem tí vì mình biết là sắp sữa cũng bị lệch đây. Mình đang dùng IM483 chỉ có 1 chân vcc +5V thôi, khiển low active. Vậy giả sử bị mất tọa độ thì đảo bằng cách nào ?

----------


## khangscc

Driver đó đồng bộ bác nam ui, mycom luôn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Con ốc chế bắt cái gối đỡ nhìn như đang lắc lư lên xuống được hay sao ý ạ

----------


## solero

> Con ốc chế bắt cái gối đỡ nhìn như đang lắc lư lên xuống được hay sao ý ạ


Cái này gọi là "tự lựa" cụ hói ạ.

----------


## solero

> Cái này cho mình hỏi ngoài lề bác Kem tí vì mình biết là sắp sữa cũng bị lệch đây. Mình đang dùng IM483 chỉ có 1 chân vcc +5V thôi, khiển low active. Vậy giả sử bị mất tọa độ thì đảo bằng cách nào ?


Bác dùng Mach3 hay cái nào khác? sơ đồ kết nối như nào ạ?

Còn về IM483 sử dụng chung chân chung +5V VCC

----------

chưamuộn, saudau

----------


## CKD

Để chỉnh cao độ thôi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Con ốc chế bắt cái gối đỡ nhìn như đang lắc lư lên xuống được hay sao ý ạ
> Đính kèm 24815


Với khung yếu yếu như vậy thì cũng chấp nhận được với điều kiện siết chặt các ốc khóa, và chấp nhận sai chút chút
Một vấn đề nữa là với gối BK ấy chue máy đã kiểm tra cái đai ốc điều chỉnh khử độ rơ dọc cây vít me chưa, không biết chừng bị tua ra mất rồi do không siết con vít hãm (chú ý có miếng đệm Cu để tránh hư ren phía dưới con ốc đó nhé)

----------


## ducduy9104

> Con ốc chế bắt cái gối đỡ nhìn như đang lắc lư lên xuống được hay sao ý ạ
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 24815


Sao mua chi cái BK cho mắc vậy trời, mua cái gối tự lựa chị na cho nó rẻ mà công năng tương đương  :Big Grin:

----------


## chưamuộn

> Đối với vụ về gốc bị mất tọa độ Y: Đảo dây pulse của Driver trục Y đi. Đang nối chung GND thì đảo thành chung VCC và ngược lại. 
> Với vụ phối hợp Step-Servo, nếu tuning tốt, chạy vừa phải thì không bị méo mấy đâu, lấy thước kẹp đo mới thấy


Bữa giờ ông bán máy có quay lại và chỉnh búa xua nhưng cũng không đâu vào đâu, rối lại hẹn và mất tiêu luôn. 
Mình gởi qua anh 02 tấm hình nhờ anh hướng dẫn cụ thể giùm là phải đấu dây như thế nào, chứ hướng dẫn như trên chuyên môn quá, mình không hiểu. Nhờ anh hướng dẫn để mình thử 01 phen xem sao nhé.

----------


## Diyodira

Nhìn chung máy dùng đồ ngon, đóan được ông chế máy gỉoi phần điện mà yếu về cơ khí, thanh X thì hơi bé, mất bước trục Y,.
Chắc chỉnh lại phần cơ khí cho trục Y nữa là ok thôi.
Thanks

----------


## Luyến

2 Bộ step trục Y của bác chủ yếu quá. bác chủ lên thay đi sẽ cải thiện hơn

----------


## khangscc

Phần điện theo em bác nên bán 2 con sẹc vồ đi, lấy tiền mua 4 bộ step 5 phase 86+ driver vexta về mà chạy đảm bảo ngon hơn kiểu ghép nối đó

----------


## Luyến

> Phần điện theo em bác nên bán 2 con sẹc vồ đi, lấy tiền mua 4 bộ step 5 phase 86+ driver vexta về mà chạy đảm bảo ngon hơn kiểu ghép nối đó


sử lý nguyên nhân gây ra lỗi thôi bác ơi. thay servo bằng mấy bộ động cơ bước 5phase thì ko thỏa đáng. với lại phải chế lại mấy cái bát bắt môtr đi lại điện đóm mất nhiều thời gian lắm ah

----------


## chưamuộn

> Đối với vụ về gốc bị mất tọa độ Y: Đảo dây pulse của Driver trục Y đi. Đang nối chung GND thì đảo thành chung VCC và ngược lại. 
> Với vụ phối hợp Step-Servo, nếu tuning tốt, chạy vừa phải thì không bị méo mấy đâu, lấy thước kẹp đo mới thấy


Mấy hôm nay ông bán máy có tới và chỉnh sửa gì đó nhưng nó cũng vậy và giờ ổng lại hẹn, nhưng đã 3 lần hẹn nhưng không thấy tới. Việc anh hướng dẫn như trên mình không hiểu, vậy mình gởi qua anh 02 cái hình nhờ anh hướng dẫn lại giùm nhé. Thông cảm vì không am hiểu máy cnc mấy.

----------


## Diyodira

1. không am hiểu thì có hỏi cũng như không, mất tgian của 2 bên.
2. nói chuyện rõ ràng với ông làm máy là có làm được nữa hay không, nếu giải quyết được thì bao nhiêu ngày, quá số ngày đó mà chưa xong thì tôi tất toán với ông rồi giữ lại 30%, mời người khác đến làm rồi tính sổ sau.
3. còn một cái nữa là ... đoán thôi nhé, nếu không phải thì bỏ qua: tự làm và nhờ vả (liên hợp quốc) xong giờ ... tính già hóa non, nếu thực sự vậy thì cũng phải chấp nhận đóng học phí thôi, mời một ông nào trên đây (nhiều lắm) tới rồi sẵn học hỏi luôn để làm máy tiếp theo, để phát triển cho sự nghiệp riêng,
thanks

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái ông Bao Chửng này cứ muốn phán lung tung...

Nhưng mà ổng phán đúng đó!

Hôm nào có đi ngang qua Tô Hiệu + Hòa Bình là xưởng mới của anh đấy, Bao Đại Bự ghé nhậu dê tươi chơi!

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái ông Bao Chửng này cứ muốn phán lung tung...
> 
> Nhưng mà ổng phán đúng đó!
> 
> Hôm nào có đi ngang qua Tô Hiệu + Hòa Bình là xưởng mới của anh đấy, Bao Đại Bự ghé nhậu dê tươi chơi!


Cha cha ... Chúc mừng A nhé, vậy mà im re bữa giờ, chắc lên đó gần kho bãi chiến xướng hé, không chừng mai hiện diện luôn  :Smile:

----------


## chưamuộn

> 1. không am hiểu thì có hỏi cũng như không, mất tgian của 2 bên.
> 2. nói chuyện rõ ràng với ông làm máy là có làm được nữa hay không, nếu giải quyết được thì bao nhiêu ngày, quá số ngày đó mà chưa xong thì tôi tất toán với ông rồi giữ lại 30%, mời người khác đến làm rồi tính sổ sau.
> 3. còn một cái nữa là ... đoán thôi nhé, nếu không phải thì bỏ qua: tự làm và nhờ vả (liên hợp quốc) xong giờ ... tính già hóa non, nếu thực sự vậy thì cũng phải chấp nhận đóng học phí thôi, mời một ông nào trên đây (nhiều lắm) tới rồi sẵn học hỏi luôn để làm máy tiếp theo, để phát triển cho sự nghiệp riêng,
> thanks


Thiệt không biết nói sao, mình nhờ anh được không? Mình đang cần 1 "Bác sĩ" trực tiếp đến xem máy và cho mình hướng giải quyết ,nếu được cho mình biết chi phí luôn vì trên diễn đàn thì làm sao chính xác được. Thật sự mình đang rất cần một "Bác sĩ" chữa bệnh cho cái máy này, nếu anh không rảnh thì làm ơn giới thiệu cho mình 01 người nhé.
Cảm ơn

----------


## chưamuộn

> tủ điện trông gớm quá. Cái card mach3 có tín hiệu 0-10V mà bác ý choi con chiết áp . 
> Cho mình hỏi lỗi này mới xảy ra hay trước giờ đã thế. 
> Cái ý bạn nói: về Home không chuẩn, hay sản phẩm máy chạy ra không chuẩn?
> Mình gợi ý bạn cách để kiểm tra như sau:
> B1. Sét Zero ở vị trí thuận lợi, căn sao cho máy còn chạy đc trục Y một khoảng đủ lớn
> B2. Cho chạy máy chạy theo chiều Y một đoạn lặp lại. VD 
> G0Y0
> G0Y1000
> ....
> Sau đó kiểm tra xem nó có bị lệch vị trí zero mà mình set không. Nếu mà lệch đi thì chứng tỏ công suất của step không đủ. Thay Step to hơn. hoặc giảm tốc độ máy chạy đi.


Mình thử rồi, chạy đi chạy về test theo trục Y đều chính xác, nhưng chạy biên dạng hình vuông thì lệch ít, chạy biên dạng phức tạp như kiểu hình Bìa Lịch thì bị lệch nhiều.

----------


## ladyboy

Khách mua hang ở xa mà lỗi quả này chắc chớt @@

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nói thật nhìn cái dàn cơ của bạn ớn sườn quá nên anh em ngán nhúng tay vào.

----------


## sales247

Nhìn kết cấu máy này thì hình như mua của Hoàng Luxury thì phải. Không biết đúng ko chủ thớt, nếu đúng thì thành thật chia buồn cùng bác.

----------

